# Jamal injured again ?????



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

That is amazing how fragile that pouting queen is. Trade or shoot this old breaking aparts horse dead. I don't care how talented he is or was, but is not healthey EVER . Trade him , Jax, AJ for a strong PG .


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I wish that we can get A. Miller from Denver, he's very durable, in fact I think he has only missed 3 games in his whole career plus he's a pretty good PG who can excel here in Indy...

No big surprise though that Tinman is hurt again :curse:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

mauzer said:


> That is amazing how fragile that pouting queen is. Trade or shoot this old baking aparts horse dead.




LOL....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

mauzer said:


> That is amazing how fragile that pouting queen is. Trade or shoot this old baking aparts horse dead. I don't care how talented he is or was, but is not healthey EVER . Trade him , Jax, AJ for a strong PG .


Do you have a source?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Do you have a source?



The source is that he didnt play that game friday vs. Cleveland. The broadcasters said something about his able.

Love the kid, but he's gotta go.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> The source is that he didnt play that game friday vs. Cleveland. The broadcasters said something about his able.
> 
> Love the kid, but he's gotta go.


Oh, I missed the game.

It's not like we can get anything for him anyway, no one wants him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Oh, I missed the game.
> 
> It's not like we can get anything for him anyway, no one wants him.



People want his healthy version, unfortunately that is not a possibility.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> People want his healthy version.



I don't think we have, nor we'll ever get to see that...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> The source is that he didnt play that game friday vs. Cleveland. The broadcasters said something about his able.
> 
> Love the kid, but he's gotta go.


He absolutely has to go, but not now. Let him get healthy and play his trade value back up in the second half. Package him, a first and Cro's expiring for a real point guard, a la Miller. I would say him and Jack, but I'm not sure about that. Freddie Jones is a helluva player, and maybe my favorite, but he is best suited to come off the bench unless playing with a big PG that can guard 2's. I envision him becoming a Nick Van Exel type off the bench; A combo guard that can come in and ignite an offense and the crowd, and also finish games often.

I also like Chris Duhon. I think he is underrated and Chicago has two PG's. Luke Ridnour as well, even though he seems injury-prone. Either way, I think Larry has had enough with Jamaal.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> He absolutely has to go, but not now. Let him get healthy and play his trade value back up in the second half. Package him, a first and Cro's expiring for a real point guard, a la Miller. I would say him and Jack, but I'm not sure about that. Freddie Jones is a helluva player, and maybe my favorite, but he is best suited to come off the bench unless playing with a big PG that can guard 2's. I envision him becoming a Nick Van Exel type off the bench; A combo guard that can come in and ignite an offense and the crowd, and also finish games often.
> 
> I also like Chris Duhon. I think he is underrated and Chicago has two PG's. Luke Ridnour as well, even though he seems injury-prone. Either way, I think Larry has had enough with Jamaal.



I agree with pretty much this entire post. I just hope that he can actually get healthy and play long enough to get his value up.

BTW, love your avatar.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

He seems to always make it to the playoffs, and that's more important that anything we'll get for him in a trade.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I agree with pretty much this entire post. I just hope that he can actually get healthy and play long enough to get his value up.
> 
> BTW, love your avatar.


Thanks. Yeah, hopefully he can stay healthy for awhile. Still, it will take a package to get something of value back. I am thinking Jamaal, Cro's contract and a number one for Andre Miller and Voshon Leonard might be a possibility, especially if we through in Harrison for Klieza or something. We'd clear cap, keep Jack and get our PG. I think Kiki is super high on Watson (and Boykins, for that matter), so this might be doable. It would have to be at the deadline since Leonard is in his last year, though.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> He seems to always make it to the playoffs, and that's more important that anything we'll get for him in a trade.


I disagree. There has to be some cohesiveness going in as well. It doesn't matter how healthy he is in the playoffs if he isn't on the same page and we are the 7th seed.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Why would we package croshere? He is the one player that has a good attitude, doesnt *****, and comes to play everynight that we have. He has the most heart on the team. Why would we want to get rid of a player like that 

But I would like to see Jackson packaged with Tinsley for a good durable PG. Then start freddie at SG.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> I disagree. There has to be some cohesiveness going in as well. It doesn't matter how healthy he is in the playoffs if he isn't on the same page and we are the 7th seed.


Didn't seem to matter last year in the playoffs. The Pacers instantly got better with Jamal coming back. I don't really think they would have taken Detroit to 6 with A. Miller running the point.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

jdohman said:


> Why would we package croshere? He is the one player that has a good attitude, doesnt *****, and comes to play everynight that we have. He has the most heart on the team. Why would we want to get rid of a player like that
> 
> But I would like to see Jackson packaged with Tinsley for a good durable PG. Then start freddie at SG.


We would package Cro because his large, expiring contract will have lots of value in a package (see Kandi Man). Freddie needs to be our sixth man, which I shed light on in an earlier post. Jack is getting too much flak on this board. He is a number-three option having to play as a go-to scorer right now. Remember, this is the guy that won Game 7 for us last year in Boston. Let's see how he plays when Peja comes back, and really when J.O. gets back. I would say Jamaal, but who knows when that will be.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> He seems to always make it to the playoffs



Relatively easy to do, when you sit out 40 regular season games every year.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Relatively easy to do, when you sit out 40 regular season games every year.


Exactly. Let's stop making excuses for him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jdohman said:


> Why would we package croshere? He is the one player that has a good attitude, doesnt *****, and comes to play everynight that we have. He has the most heart on the team. Why would we want to get rid of a player like that
> 
> But I would like to see Jackson packaged with Tinsley for a good durable PG. Then start freddie at SG.



Great post!!!... :clap: ...


Do not trade my man Croshere Indy!!!...


Get rid of anybody except for Granger, Austin, and Foster...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Get rid of anybody except for Granger, Austin, and Foster...


Including the players you mentioned, I imagine that we won't be trading Sars, Jermaine, or Harrison any time soon.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Including the players you mentioned, I imagine that we won't be trading Sars, Jermaine, or Harrison any time soon.



Yeah, no doubt...

but I wouldn't be too confident on J.O.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah, no doubt...
> 
> but I wouldn't be too confident on J.O.....
> 
> ...


As much as we want him to go, I don't think the management has any problems with him. He's our "franchise" player, I don't see him leaving any time soon.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> As much as we want him to go, I don't think the management has any problems with him. He's our "franchise" player, I don't see him leaving any time soon.



You're probably right,

Oh and I meant to say...*Go PaCeRs!!!!*(until they win)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060129/SPORTS04/601290468



> ndiana Pacers point guard Jamaal Tinsley will miss at least a week because of the same nagging elbow and biceps injury that caused him to sit out 11 games earlier.
> 
> Rather than have Tinsley go in and out of the lineup, the Pacers decided Saturday it would be better to have him remain out until his injury heals.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Relatively easy to do, when you sit out 40 regular season games every year.



Yeah so why trade him for someone of much less talent?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It's only a week so it's not that bad for now...

I've seen what J.T. can do on the floor, and is without a doubt a good PG, but unfortunatly it will never happen with the Pacers...

We keep him this year, but in the future we need to make different plans...

We need to get someone we can rely on for entire season for once....

Man I miss...











*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> We would package Cro because his large, expiring contract will have lots of value in a package (see Kandi Man). Freddie needs to be our sixth man, which I shed light on in an earlier post. Jack is getting too much flak on this board. He is a number-three option having to play as a go-to scorer right now. Remember, this is the guy that won Game 7 for us last year in Boston. Let's see how he plays when Peja comes back, and really when J.O. gets back. I would say Jamaal, but who knows when that will be.


cro's contract dosn't end until after next year and i doubt anyone is interested in taking it on. besides since it is getting to the point where it isn't so far off from expiring, i see no reason not to hold onto it and let it expire. if he wanted to resighn here fore lesss after that(like 1/2 or less than now) i could live with that. that would be like 9 million off the books and bender will have come off the books by then too (if not sooner) and we are looking at some real room to acquire some players..


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Yeah so why trade him for someone of much less talent?


Because if player don't practice and play with te teamates enough then you have big chance that it will cost you some playoff games. Also I would like to mention that top teams that have won something allmost allways have very or relativly healthy players in theyr starting lineup in the same time we have 3 starting pg who all actually start coz Jamaal isnt takeing care of hes body and is made of glass. If he would have some healt problems a la JB then I wouldn't whine but I haven't seen Jamaals desire to avoid injures. I mean he has had some weight problems and I have never seen him really streching himself before games, I think that if you have so many minor injuries then you should preper you body much more he is no were near to lets say Bird if we look his warmup before game. 
But I agree he is so worthless that I wouldn't trade him. But he is hurting team. Talk about playoffs as much as you want, I still say we would be much better when he would play with hes team on consistant base befor playoff.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Including the players you mentioned, I imagine that we won't be trading Sars, Jermaine, or Harrison any time soon.


Why no love for my boy Fred Jones? He's been the most consistent Pacer of all this year. The guy has been a rock for a team whose chemistry has been ridiculously unstable.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

jdohman said:


> Why would we package croshere? He is the one player that has a good attitude, doesnt *****, and comes to play everynight that we have. He has the most heart on the team. Why would we want to get rid of a player like that
> 
> But I would like to see Jackson packaged with Tinsley for a good durable PG. Then start freddie at SG.


Nobody wants to trade for Croshere right now and pay him $9.5 mil next year...That's our problem for now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Why no love for my boy Fred Jones? He's been the most consistent Pacer of all this year. The guy has been a rock for a team whose chemistry has been ridiculously unstable.


I'd rather trade anyone on the Pacers except Granger than Jones. He's the type of 6th man on championship teams.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd rather trade anyone on the Pacers except Granger than Jones. He's the type of 6th man on championship teams.


Plus he's going to command major money at the end of the season, and as much as I love F.J. I just don't think we'll end up signing, remember we still have to take care of Peja's contract...(if indeed we do decide to sign him)...

So IMO the best thing to do this year is trade Freddy and get something for him while we still can....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Plus he's going to command major money at the end of the season, and as much as I love F.J. I just don't think we'll end up signing, remember we still have to take care of Peja's contract...(if indeed we do decide to sign him)...
> 
> So IMO the best thing to do this year is trade Freddy and get something for him while we still can....


I could see a 7 mil/season average, starting at 4 or 5, and ending at 8 or 9. With the contracts we have coming off the books soon, we should be willing to do that.


----------

